# Head Unit installation dumb question: Won't click into place



## The Reverend (Aug 19, 2010)

I'm working on installing the Pioneer DEH-80PRS into my Miata. I have it all wired up, works flawlessly, looks great in the dash, etc. The problem I'm having is that it won't click into place. 

It clicked into the cage before I installed it. Now that the DIN cage is in place, locking tabs bent to prevent movement, wires connected, etc. it won't click. 

What is the most likely culprit?


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

are you sure it is going all the way in? not bottoming out in the hole? or hitting the wiring and stopping it?


----------



## The Reverend (Aug 19, 2010)

I pushed on it pretty hard and didn't get any additional movement. Perhaps the wiring is getting in the way, I'll have to pull it out and take a closer look.


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

also measure and check that you are not hitting the back of the dash or something. sometimes vent ducts or braces will go right into your path.


----------



## gtsdohcvvtli (Aug 17, 2011)

If its a newer miata, 98+, and not the newest, the metal support brace that held the nub off the oem deck might need to removed to completely clear the pioneers heat sink


----------



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

Check for wire bundles and vents as Minibari suggested.

Also check to see if the tabs aren't damaged preventing them from clicking into the spots on the head unit.


----------



## Woosey (Feb 2, 2011)

In a NB miata you can pop out the clock and check wiring with headunit is in it's frame..


----------



## The Reverend (Aug 19, 2010)

Thanks guys, 

This is a 2000 (NB) Miata. The PO had an aftermarket deck installed when I purchased. It fit fine and locked into place without issue. 

I'll be adding more connections to the rear of the HU in the near future when I add amps/speakers to the system. I'll try to figure it out afterwards; I assume if it's wiring getting in the way it will only be worse after the install is complete. 

If it ends up being the heat sink I'll see if there is a way to remove it since I won't be using the internal amps (assuming the heat sink's only function is to sink heat from internal amp, correct me if I'm wrong!!).


----------



## The Reverend (Aug 19, 2010)

Woosey said:


> In a NB miata you can pop out the clock and check wiring with headunit is in it's frame..


Mine has a little factory installed pocket below the HU. I tried to remove it while adding the HU but had no luck, maybe you can share the trick. Thanks!


----------



## gtsdohcvvtli (Aug 17, 2011)

Ford radio removal tools pops out the original deck and or pocket. If its an aftermarket pocket, it's just snapped it with left and right plastic clips. Oem pocket use metal clips and need keys to remove them safely


----------



## The Reverend (Aug 19, 2010)

gtsdohcvvtli said:


> Oem pocket use metal clips and need keys to remove them safely


Where can I get the tools to do this? Where are the keys inserted? Thanks!


----------



## gtsdohcvvtli (Aug 17, 2011)

If it is the oem pocket, there are covers on the left and ride ends. Two long vertical caps that cover a pair of holes. The tools can b picked up at a local best buy, autozone, Walmart, etc. they look like metal u shaped rods. 

Metra Electronics/Radio removal tool for Ford vehicles (AW-FDRT) | Audio Install Accessories | AutoZone.com


----------



## Woosey (Feb 2, 2011)

The Reverend said:


> Mine has a little factory installed pocket below the HU. I tried to remove it while adding the HU but had no luck, maybe you can share the trick. Thanks!


The OEM pocket is also with clips... try to pop it out from the back ( hand through din opening and push it out.. 

Just made a pic for you from my pocket...


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

if you can push it all the way in flush to the cage, then you might need to bend the sides of the can in. they might not be fitting tight to the radio where it hooks in.

just look inside the can on the left and right and bend in the tabs.

if it doesn't sit flush, then like most say, you just need to clear the back better.


----------

